# Mein erster Teich; Eckig sollte er werden



## derdirk (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Hatte eben schon diverse Zeilen geschrieben. Leider ging alles verloren . Daher jetzt mal in kurz.

Der Wunsch nach einem Gartenteich war schon lange vorhanden. Jetzt wurde das Projekt endlich umgesetzt. Der Teich befindet sich in  Hamburg-Rahlstedt.

Zwei Becken mit Überlauf. Erstes Becken (sollte eigentlich ein Badebecken werden, hat sich aber wegen Sonnencreme und Schmutzeintrag erledigt) 1 x 2,5 m und 0,60 m Tief. Zweites Becken 2,5 x 2,5 m und 1,5 m tief. Überlauf vom ersten ins zweite Becken. 

Kleine Auswahl an Pflanzen ist bereits im Teich, sogar die Seerose im zweiten Becken streckt gerade das zweite Blatt aus dem Wasser.

Fischbesatz noch nicht vorhanden. Sollten nach meiner Recherche wohl __ Moderlieschen werden.

Technik: Pumpe von Osaga "Schwarze Flunder" 7.500 L/h. Druckfilter Osaga 15.000 L/h mit UVC.

Weitere Fotos folgen noch.

Soweit erstmal, Gruß Dirk


----------



## muh.gp (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Teich; Eckig sollte er werden*

Hallo Dirk,

Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten!

Dein Teich gefällt mir sehr gut. Baue gerade auch meinen zweiten eckigen Teich... Vorsicht! Suchtgefahr!

Zeige uns doch noch weitere Fotos. Auf den ersten Blick fehlen da noch einige Pflanzen, aber das weißt du sicher.

Viel Spaß im Forum und Grüße,
Holger


----------



## rumbalotte (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Teich; Eckig sollte er werden*

Moin Dirk,

schöne Ecke zum Chillen...Polster auf die Liegen und sich am Teich erholen...prima 

Grüsse vom ehemaligen "Volksdorfer"


----------



## schilfgrün (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Teich; Eckig sollte er werden*

Hallo Dirk,

was ist denn so reizvoll an èckig` - ist so gar nicht nach Feng Shui.
Kannst du überhaupt noch ruhig schlafen, wenn dein Chi nicht genau mittig ist ??? 

Gruß - Ingo


----------



## derdirk (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Teich; Eckig sollte er werden*

Hallo Ihr Drei,

Vielen für das Willkommen. Pflanzen und Fotos kommen natürlich noch. Ist schon erschreckend nach wie wenig ein grosser Karton voll Pflanzen dann im Teich wirkt (natürlich ohne Karton und eingepflanzt).

Sobald ich am Sonntag wieder zu Hause bin und das Wetter mitspielt, wird natürlich erstmal gechillt und dabei über die Verbesserung des chi's nachgedacht. Ecken stehen übrigens für Stabilität und Orientierung. Und überhaupt, was wäre feng shui ohne Ecken?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## schilfgrün (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Teich; Eckig sollte er werden*

Hallo Dirk, lies mal dies - LG - Ingo :smoki

CHI

Chi ist die Lebenskraft, die uns Menschen durchströmt und natürlich auch die Natur. Man kann sich den Fluss des Chi wie den eines gewundenen Bachlaufs vorstellen. Wege und Wasserläufe folgen im Feng Shui Garten diesem Fluss. Es geht darum, Chi  frei  fließen zu lassen, es zu beleben, wo es stagniert oder zu bremsen, wo es sich zu heftig fortbewegt. Scharfe Ecken und Kanten wird man im Feng-Shui Garten nicht
finden. Sie werden als “geheime Giftpfeile” oder Sha-Chi bezeichnet, die es zu vermeiden gilt. Solche “Giftpfeile” sind auch in der Umgebung unserer Grundstücke zu finden, zum Beispiel in Form von Straßenlaternen oder dreieckigen Balkonen, die auf unsere Haustüren und Fenster zeigen. Auch gerade Wege und Straßen, die auf unsere Haustüren zulaufen werden als Angriff auf unsere Häuser verstanden.
Hier gilt es mittels geeigneter Maßnahmen im Garten die Sicht auf die Bedrohung zu blocken oder die schädliche Energie umzuleiten

Störungen der Harmonie im Garten werden aufgespürt und aufgelöst. Hierbei wird sich der Lehre des Yin und Yang bedient.


----------



## Michael H (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Teich; Eckig sollte er werden*

Hallo 
Find deine Wohlfühl Oase auch ziehmlich Gelungen ...
Ob Rund oder Eckig ...? Egal Hauptsache Wasser und Fische drin.....


----------



## derdirk (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Teich; Eckig sollte er werden*

Hallo Michael, hast völlig recht. Bei mir ist im Garten aber irgendwie alles eckig angelegt, da wollte ich dann nicht mit einem runden Teich um die Ecke kommen .

Ingo, ich habe noch ein paar Eckenschutzkappen im Kinderzimmer unserer Kleinen rumliegen. Schwupp-di-wupp sind die Ecken zumindest nicht mehr spitz und das Gift ist raus. Und das für nicht mal 10 Euro.


----------



## schilfgrün (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Teich; Eckig sollte er werden*

- na, hast du ein Glück !!! 
   Dann ist deine heimische Welt ja gerettet - ich hatte mir schon echt Sorgen um euch gemacht!

  Gruß - Ingo :smoki


----------



## doh (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Teich; Eckig sollte er werden*

Hallo Dirk,

und ein :Willkommen2 auch bei den Teichverrückten 

Mir gefällt der Bau ziemlich gut, ich hätte als Anmerkung nur zu erwähnen, dass ich meine bedenken hätte mit der hinteren Seite.
Läuft dir hier bei Starkregen nicht die ganze Suppe vom Hang direkt in den Teich, oder ist dort noch eine Erhöhung des Teichrandes? (sieht man leider auf den Bildern schlecht, oder ich bin blind   )
So allen noch ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## blackbird (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Teich; Eckig sollte er werden*

Moin Dirk. 

Willkommen hier. 
Gefällt mir auch sehr gut, Dein eckiger Teich. 
Freue mich auf noch ein paar weitere Bilder, auch vom Bau...

Schöne Grüße,
Tim


----------



## derdirk (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Teich; Eckig sollte er werden*

Hallo Tim und Marcel,

naja, wie erwähnt, Bilder kommen noch. Bin aber im Moment in Berlin und die Bilder müssen leider noch warten.

Der Erdeintrag vom Hang war bei dem ersten Starkregen, nachdem Folie und Wasser im Teich waren, ein großes Problem und wurde mit einer herrlichen Algenblüte quittiert  . Nachdem jedoch die Holzaufbauten, zumindest in die Höhe abgeschlossen sind, habe ich dort nunmehr einen etwa 15 cm hohen "Holzwall" und zwischen Hang und Holz kann noch eine Feuchtzone enstehen, die mit reichlich Nährstoffen vom Hang versorgt wird . Auch das Spritzwasser bleibt entweder davor, oder landet zumindest in den Rillen der Terassendiele die oben aufgeschraubt ist und kann ablaufen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## blackbird (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Teich; Eckig sollte er werden*



derdirk schrieb:


> Hallo Tim und Marcel,
> 
> naja, wie erwähnt, Bilder kommen noch. Bin aber im Moment in Berlin...
> Gruß Dirk



Hi Dirk, 
wo treibst Du Dich denn in der großen Stadt rum?  

Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## derdirk (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Teich; Eckig sollte er werden*

Tja Tim, zum Einen die Schwiegermutter besuchen und zum Anderen hat meine Frau von einem Kumpel Freikarten für das Energy in the park am Wannsee bekommen und da gehts dann gleich auch hin, wobei mich der See mehr als die Musik interessiert, logisch oder!


----------

